# S'ling mortality rates redux.



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 4, 2017)

A debate arose over the mortality rate of spiderlings. This has been covered before, but the info dates back to 2003, so I think a refresh is warranted.

If you have purchased s'lings, how has your success rate been?. We'll limit this to being able to raise them to the juvenile stage, since the period between the s'ling and juvenile is reputed to be the most dicey part. Also, we'll try to keep things equal. Some tarantula species have a bigger reputation of failure rates than others, like some Avics, I believe.
I guess we should avoid deaths due to shipping issues, since that is sort of a different situation, but that's up to you if you want to include such incidents. This isn't a formal poll.

So, overall, how many spiders have you raised to make it past the "fragile" zone?

I'm at a four out of 6 survival rate, but one I received and eventually lost was an adult, and I lost another to a bad moult at the juvie stage, neither of which can be attributed to a s'ling failure to thrive incident.

Also, info on the matter of sac survivor percentages from those who breed tarantulas would be interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 4, 2017)

I think it depends a lot on the species and how inbred they are. I have kept a lot of South African species where have lost a lot of slings for what seems like no reason.

Harpactira guttata for instance. Had terrible luck with these. I believe its as most of specimens in the hobby are from same group imported to Europe eons ago before the bans. 

Need new blood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 4, 2017)

I'd be willing to bet that my survival rate is over 99%.   A sling death is extremely rare...I have raised several sacs almost in their entirety to juvies without a single loss.


The last 3 losses I had, 2 (about a year ago) came from tiny avics and in the week _following_ shipping (sp. kolumbian and purpurea)...which IMO is more a shipping thing than a keeping thing.

The other was an incei sling that ended up behind something and it dried out before I noticed 

I raised 4 sacs of avics a year ago...I had some losses at the 1i stage, but once they molted to 2i, every one survived, even the ones mangled in molts that needed to be saved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## EulersK (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm with @cold blood on this one. It was considered catastrophic for me to have lost four slings last winter (I simply let them get too dry, entirely my fault). I don't have an exact number, but even 95% seems like a conservative estimate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 4, 2017)

I just did the numbers for me and I came up with an 8% death rate and that was only three individuals - one Caribena versicolor, one Avicularia metallica, and one Cyriocosmus leetzi. I have had two juveniles (whom I had raised from tiny spiderlings) die on me with no apparent cause - one Eupalaestrus campestratus and one Cyriocosmus ritae.
I am not counting the two who died in transit because they were lost by Canada Post for two weeks in the spring - one Theraphosinae sp. Panama and one Ami sp. Panama, or the one spiderling that died the morning after bringing him home from the three day expo - Avicularia sp. Peru Purple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Tia B (Dec 4, 2017)

I would agree with @cold blood and @EulersK. Very low mortality rate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 5, 2017)

My mortality rate so far is 10.7% (3 deaths out of 28 slings).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 5, 2017)

@SingaporeB take notes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1 | Funny 3 | Lollipop 2


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 5, 2017)

My experience compared to others here is laughable, but I don’t want to be left out, haha!

I have two slings that have so far both survived under my care. 

Baby steps...

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Dec 5, 2017)

6 slings, 10 months, no losses. Not the highest numbers, but its just my _anecdotal _evidence for the moment.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Swoop (Dec 5, 2017)

I have 10, no deaths yet.  My first slings and I've had them 2-3 months.

Probably have 10 deaths if my roommate keeps turning the heater off and we get another 40 degree (F) night.    Time to find a space heater.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 5, 2017)

I want @SingaporeB in this thread otherwise I'm  <-- sad 'South Park Butter' face & 'Avics' SADS

ih ih hope he will chime in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 5, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I want @SingaporeB in this thread otherwise I'm  <-- sad 'South Park Butter' face & 'Avics' SADS
> 
> ih ih hope he will chime in


We can all revel in his denial once again

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Tia B (Dec 5, 2017)

@Swoop Yeah, you really should get a space heater. I have a little ceramic oscillating fan heater only about a foot tall and it works wonders. I just turn it on whenever it's cold and make sure my door is shut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nonnack (Dec 5, 2017)

I raised 10 slings successfully. I lost only 1 P. regalis. But there was something wrong with it since I got it. It was tiny 1 instar sling, very slim. Was building some strange hides, that he cannot even hide inside;P , never eaten, like it was trying to grab pray then throw it away. After few weeks it died.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 5, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I want @SingaporeB in this thread otherwise I'm  <-- sad 'South Park Butter' face & 'Avics' SADS
> 
> ih ih hope he will chime in


This video made me cry. MariLynn wanted a p. metallica for so long and spent her saved up cash on a sling only to have it quickly......






Slings are such heart breakers.
.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Olan (Dec 5, 2017)

I can think of 31 slings I've had long enough to grow up. Current slings not counted. Ts I've bought as juvies not counted. I lost one Sphaerobothria hoffmanni. It never ate well, didn't grow much. One day just died. So my record is 96.8%

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Dec 6, 2017)

I have 9 tarantulas and all but 2 I purchased as slings. They are all doing fine, as far as I can tell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## MrTwister (Dec 6, 2017)

So far out of four slings have had zero deaths.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Dec 6, 2017)

5 out of 6 of my slings have become what I would consider juveniles (2" or more and/or showing adult coloration). The last one didn't die (fingers crossed this doesn't jinx it), it's just still too tiny to not be considered a sling.

Granted these are all NW species, and mostly hardier ones, but I've got at least one that's considered more sensitive to improper husbandry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 6, 2017)

2 years, I've had a total of 4 losses over 30 spiders. One was of old age (N. incei), another to a bad molt (C. versicolor), and I had 2 of my smallest slings die of dehydration when I went on vacation for two weeks and the person who was supposed to be watching them didn't remember to water them... RIP baby P. sazimai and LP 

So not counting the P. sazi and the LP since they died by artificial means (they were alive and healthy prior to me leaving), I've had 1 sling die in 2 years of a cause seemingly at no fault of my own. Removing the individuals in my collection I bought as juveniles would leave me with 25 I've raised from slings. So 1/25... that'd be... what, 4% death rate?

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stormsky (Dec 6, 2017)

Have currently owned a total of 9 slings and so far I have only lost one, a C. versicolor that failed a molt a couple days after buying it. All of my other slings have been completely fine the entire time I've been keeping them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## boina (Dec 6, 2017)

I've raised roughly 100 slings over the years, rather a few more than less. So far I've had 4 slings die on me for unexplained reasons, 1/30 T. cyaneolum (they are hardy as hell, but I kept the 3 runts of the egg sac and one didn't make it), 1 L. klugi and 1 C. meridionalis - both never ate in my care and one day just lay there dead. Something must have been wrong internally. And 1 sling/small juvenile P. ecclesiasticus who died and I absolutely cannot figure out why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevinlowl (Dec 6, 2017)

Out of 48 (I think that's how many I have now) I bought as slings I killed 2 of them. Both I'm 99% sure was due to human error as one was in an arid species in a stuffy enclosure while the other was in a moldy enclosure. I think with more experienced keepers those two would've survived.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lokee85 (Dec 6, 2017)

I have 24 Ts in my household (mine, my husband's, and our kids'), 21 of which are slings, 3 are juvies (2 raised from sling to juvie). I've had these spiders for 8-10 months and had a single death of a juvie/subadult avic for unknown reasons (kept exactly as other avic and versicolors that I have, just stopped eating and I thought premolt, but passed instead of molting). So that would be a 4% loss in my entire collection (please correct me if I'm wrong), with sling mortality currently at 0.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Dec 6, 2017)

Of the 19 tarantulas I've owned, I got 16 as slings. No deaths.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Dec 6, 2017)

@SingaporeB 
Why the disagree when I am only stating the facts of my collection?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Love 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Starbeaver (Dec 6, 2017)

3 slings, had them 6 weeks, all in pre molt. Not sure if this counts though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Swoop (Dec 6, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> @SingaporeB
> Why the disagree when I am only stating the facts of my collection?


Because SingaporeB has a near 100% mortality rate with slings and blames it on a massive dealer conspiracy.

Not even joking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 6, 2017)

Another one bites the dust.....

Reactions: Dislike 6 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## athlete96 (Dec 6, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> Another one bites the dust.....


Oh, there you are!

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Swoop (Dec 6, 2017)

Lmao SingaporeB disagrees with me for saying what's in his signature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Dec 6, 2017)

Swoop said:


> Because SingaporeB has a near 100% mortality rate with slings and blames it on a massive dealer conspiracy.
> 
> Not even joking.


So why disagree with me?  Does @SingaporeB think that I am lying about my slings?  Am I part of this grand conspiracy?  If so, this seems in the realm of delusional. Kind of like the Zataran living beyond the ice wall. 

Also- this board offers plenty of advice for caring for slings successfully. If your slings keep dying then are you modifying how you care for them?  If not, may I suggest to find another hobby so they do not continue to die. Either find a way to do better or, for the sake of these living beings, just stop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Swoop (Dec 6, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> So why disagree with me?


It's just what he does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 3


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 6, 2017)

And another one gone.....and another one gone.....

Reactions: Dislike 5 | Sad 1 | Love 1


----------



## Swoop (Dec 6, 2017)

@SingaporeB  not counting breeders (who are reporting <5% mortality rates themselves), all the rest of us on this thread have lost 19 slings combined.

You've lost 21 by yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 2 | Award 7


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 6, 2017)

They even create an ICU.....but to no avail.

Reactions: Dislike 6 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Swoop (Dec 6, 2017)

Lmao you can disagree and I didn't count too carefully but all the signs point to dead slings being a you problem and not a sling problem.

Please stop buying spiders.  You're killing them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## athlete96 (Dec 6, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> They even create an ICU.....but to no avail.


Don't most people on here think an ICU is a terribly idea anyways?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Stormsky (Dec 6, 2017)

@SingaporeB Why the disagree? Did I state something non-factual about my personal collection that you somehow know more about? Or is it because you dislike my 11% mortality rate compared to your 92% mortality rate?
P.S. The "disagree" button is for when someone says something you think is incorrect. If you just don't like what they said or did, it is more appropriate to use the "dislike" button instead.(example provided on your post above)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 6, 2017)

WARNING....Graphic video of a baby tarantula in it's last moments of life.

Reactions: Dislike 5 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for doing the math in regard to the mortality rates reported in this thread. I was going to, but decided I was too tired to do it. Plus, I suck at numbers.  

The fact that s'lings sometimes succumb is not what is in question. It is the _ratio_ that is debatable. Naturally, this isn't a very scientific poll, I did not claim it would be. As was mentioned, it is anecdotal evidence only That would take a LOT more data than what is available on a single forum.
 But there is a difference between being disgruntled over a lack of success at something and claiming that purchasing s'lings is a suckers bet and that people are perpetuating a lie. If the loss of 21 is factual, I'd say there were other elements involved rather than the rest of us making false claims for some reason. With a dismal failure rate such as that, the conditions those s'lings were kept under would need to be scrutinized. Species, temperatures, ventilation, etc. There are a host of variables that would need to be examined.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Disagree 1


----------



## Swoop (Dec 6, 2017)

@SingaporeB  your Disagrees give me strength.  I feed on your disgruntledness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Sad 1 | Love 1


----------



## kevinlowl (Dec 6, 2017)

@SingaporeB you are the tarantula grim reaper, please stop the suffering, the spiderlings don't deserve it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 6, 2017)

The horror begins at 4:49. It's very GRAPHIC and the T keeper once again consumed in grief and unwarranted self doubt and guilt.

Reactions: Dislike 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 6, 2017)

Did @SingaporeB order all 21 of his slings from Backwater Reptiles? Maybe it’s not his fault after all...

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Swoop (Dec 6, 2017)

I hope you aren't implying that your own self-doubt is unwarranted.  It's very, very warranted.  You do something wrong.



Nightshady said:


> Did @SingaporeB order all 21 of his slings from Backwater Reptiles? Maybe it’s not his fault after all...


If I remember correctly it was multiple purchases from different vendors and local sellers.  

It's okay to take sides sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 6, 2017)

Those videos are an exhibition of confirmation bias, you know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Dec 6, 2017)

Oh cool, I got a dislike because I've kept all of my slings alive. I think the idiocy of that action speaks for itself.

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 6, 2017)

SingaporeB: says ICUs don't work.

Someone else: Says the exact same thing.

SingaporeB: Gives a disagree rating.

SingaporeB logic.

Reactions: Like 5 | Disagree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 6, 2017)

@SingaporeB okay bro seriously, I don't get it. Explain something to me. If literally 95% of slings die, as you claim in your friggin signature, then why do breeders have tons of slings on a regular basis for sale on their websites or in the Classifieds? Where are they coming from? And if all breeders really are just lying about how many slings they have, so they can turn a better profit, then that means they're not ACTUALLY making that money. Do they have multiple accounts that they use to pretend to buy slings from themselves so it doesn't look like they only had twenty of them? Seems like a lot of effort just to make barely any money whatsoever. Like, dang. Maybe this tarantula breeding business isn't so good after all. Why bother with it then? Why not just start breeding another type of animal that actually survives?

I'm dead serious when I say you sound like a Flat Earther. The tone of your messages has that same bitterness and accusatory nature that Flat Earthers exude.

Do you have Discord? Because I'd love to actually hear you be gobsmacked trying to come up with an answer while I swing the Hammer of Truth down with my voice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kevinlowl (Dec 6, 2017)

@SingaporeB How cold does it get in your home?

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1 | Funny 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 6, 2017)

Honestly, I think Singapore is trolling all of you.

If he puts a ‘Disagree’ on this, I’m sure of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Disagree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 6, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> Honestly, I think Singapore is trolling all of you.


There's no way he's kidding. This is too ridiculous to make up. Although, the fact that he gave your post a disagree rating seems to be intentionally ironic. You might be right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 6, 2017)

Frankie Kato at 1:30 unveils eight new slings. Why eight? He admits several will DIE. Notice he had to disable the comments due to abuse by the T-mafia.

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 6, 2017)

kevinlowl said:


> @SingaporeB How cold does it get in your home?


You asked a perfectly legit question and he just dislikes it. Dude, we're trying to help you here. Maybe we can stop your slings from dying and you can be a lot happier in this hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 6, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> Frankie Kato at 1:30 unveils eight new slings. Why eight? He admits several will DIE. Notice he had to disable the comments due to abuse by the T-mafia.


Wow, you ran out of rebuttals, I guess. "This one guy says he had one experience where most of his slings died, therefore I'm right and LITERALLY EVERY SINGLE PERSON WHO HAS EVER KEPT SLINGS IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD HAD NO SUCCESS EITHER AND ALMOST ALL OF THE SLINGS DIED." Yeah, buddy. Yeah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 6, 2017)

In all seriousness Singapore... if you had like 95% of your slings die (which I still think you’re trolling everyone), then there’s got to be a simple explanation. 

Perhaps give everyone some details and see if we can solve the mystery of the Great Singapore Sling Massacre?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## kevinlowl (Dec 6, 2017)

@SingaporeB pics of all your 21 dead slings or it didn't happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 6, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> In all seriousness Singapore... if you had like 95% of your slings die (which I still think you’re trolling everyone), then there’s got to be a simple explanation.
> 
> Perhaps give everyone some details and see if we can solve the mystery of the Great Singapore Sling Massacre?


He's not going to do it. He apparently has the same debate tactic as SJWs: don't debate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Swoop (Dec 6, 2017)

Hanlon's razor says we shouldn't attribute to malice what can adequately be explained by incompetence.

Hear that @SingaporeB good buddy?  I don't think you're a troll

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 6, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> He's not going to do it. He apparently has the same debate tactic as SJWs: don't debate.


LMAO.... you’re racist for saying my slings shouldn’t have died!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 6, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> LMAO.... you’re racist for saying my slings shouldn’t have died!!


They're actually saying that not being racist is racist now. Because if you're not racist, then you're ignoring racism. Which is racist.








wat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 6, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> They're actually saying that not being racist is racist now. Because if you're not racist, then you're ignoring racism. Which is racist.


I’m sure that would make sense if you were a liberal arts major.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Stugy (Dec 6, 2017)

@SingaporeB dislike dis if u need a friendo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 6, 2017)

Alright, let's try something.

@SingaporeB, you're a smart person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 6, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> They're actually saying that not being racist is racist now. Because if you're not racist, then you're ignoring racism. Which is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap he gave this a Clarification rating. He's capable of more than just the disagree rating guys. We're breaking new ground here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 6, 2017)

Um, for the sake of the thread, let's try to keep insults to a minimum. When the target demonstrably makes faulty accusations, have at it in pointing out the flaws, otherwise...a locked thread would be a victory in the event of trolling. It effectively gives a troller the last word, in a sense.
On the other hand, his claims need more backing up, which I've yet to see. My take on it is a "I kind of suck at this, it must be everybody else's fault!" mentality. Sour grapes, in other words.
He is brutally losing the debate, no need to make it personal.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Garth Vader (Dec 6, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> I’m sure that would make sense if you were a liberal arts major.


Oh. Hi guys.  

- Lady with a liberal arts undergrad degree

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1 | Coffee 1 | Cake 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 6, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Oh. Hi guys.
> 
> - Lady with a liberal arts undergrad degree


Huh, I never knew you were a woman. I learned something new today.


That and that there's just no hope for the clown posting above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 6, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Oh. Hi guys.
> 
> - Lady with a liberal arts undergrad degree


Really? Does Moak’s post make sense to you then?  Haha...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Dec 6, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> Really? Does Moak’s post make sense to you then?  Haha...



Yes- it actually does for various reasons. But I come on here to hang out and get a break not to talk politics, if that makes sense. I'd be glad to discuss in PM if explanation is really wanted.

Also I went to college a looong time ago so it was pretty different than how it seems to be now. I studied fine arts.  I don't really use the degree now. Not a big surprise. My parents were right!  But dude- if I go to one of those ceramic painting places I can make some cool stuff and I can talk a lot about postmodern art.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 6, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Yes- it actually does for various reasons. But I come on here to hang out and get a break not to talk politics, if that makes sense. I'd be glad to discuss in PM if explanation is really wanted.
> 
> Also I went to college a looong time ago so it was pretty different than how it seems to be now. I studied fine arts.  I don't really use the degree now. Not a big surprise. My parents were right!  But dude- if I go to one of those ceramic painting places I can make some cool stuff and I can talk a lot about postmodern art.


I would rather slit my wrists than discuss politics. 

And for the record, I’m big into arts even though I was a science major.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Garth Vader (Dec 6, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> I would rather slit my wrists than discuss politics.
> 
> And for the record, I’m big into arts even though I was a science major.


Yeah um please don't harm yourself. And yes I like science even though I'm an artsy therapist. 
We can just discuss Ts. By the way- how long was your GBB in pre molt?  I have 2 newish slings and they look like they are gonna pop but its been a week now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrTwister (Dec 6, 2017)

You are all pawns of big slings. You come here claiming your slings don't die, perpetuating the myth that it's possible to raise slings to adult hood. Admit it, the millionaire tarantula breeding mafia has you on the payroll. I bet 95% of you are just robo accounts programmed to spill fourth this foul lie.
I'm off for my sailing trip to where the ocean ends and space begins. Upon returning I will continue to expose the filthy lies of "The T mafia".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Informative 2 | Funny 3


----------



## StampFan (Dec 6, 2017)

Love this thread. Good record. Might be a bit biased as its folks interested enough to stay on a message board for the hobby and keep them long term. But still shows these are hardy little things. Kept in varying conditions in varying indoor climates, varying containers, humidity, substrates and feeders, and still generally survive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Dec 7, 2017)

MrTwister said:


> You are all pawns of big slings. You come here claiming your slings don't die, perpetuating the myth that it's possible to raise slings to adult hood.


You claim our slings are dead, when in actuality they're UNDEAD. It explains everything. The frequent clumsiness, their "supposed" hardiness (we can't kill them because they're already dead), the mindless bloodlust for anything they can find. It also explains why we all think our slings are alive and well.



The arachnapocalypse begins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 7, 2017)

StampFan said:


> But still shows these are hardy little things.


WRONG! They are fragile little things poised at death's door from the moment they emerge from the sac! I decided to give mine what was probably their last meal, so close they to going to that big moulting mat in the sky. They've been declining since they were a size capable of sitting on my thumbnail, and obviously I don't have much time to enjoy them! I cannot figure out where I went wrong!
Do y'all think that placing them in an ICU could save them?

From left to right. My failing A. geniculata. Only able to stand on its eight legs to enjoy a last meal.
Next, is my absolutely pitifull L. parahybana. At nearly six-inches in leg-span, it obviously has seen its better days.
Then there is the classic tarantula, B. hamorii. How a spider that never makes it more than a fleeting moment into s'lingdom ever became a classic is beyond me.
I mustn't forget the tiny G. pulchripes, the poor thing is soon to put its golden knees thru the golden pearly gates.
And perhaps the most tragic of all, the E. campestratus, who is showing all the signs of failing to make it anywhere near adulthood with it's boxing-gloved pedipalps, hooks, and small abdomen. Alas, if only I could have had a chance at raising it to maturity!

I have to go, I have 5 graves to dig. As you can see, all are in their final death-curl. Damn those fraudulent tarantula sellers for offering me a more economical answer to have attractive big spiders!






What? I said to refrain from insults, not sarcasm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 5 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 7, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Yeah um please don't harm yourself. And yes I like science even though I'm an artsy therapist.
> We can just discuss Ts. By the way- how long was your GBB in pre molt?  I have 2 newish slings and they look like they are gonna pop but its been a week now.


My first GBB molt was a bit odd. It refused a few meals so I thought it was in pre-molt. I didn’t feed it for like ten days after the refusals, as I was just waiting for it to molt at any time. When it didn’t molt, I thought what the heck so I dropped a cricket in and it took it immediately. 

At that point I was like... OK. Then a few days later (not sure exactly how many but before I tried to feed it again) it molted.

So I guess to answer your question... only a few days if you consider pre-molt the time between last meal and molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B (Dec 7, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> You claim our slings are dead, when in actuality they're UNDEAD. It explains everything. The frequent clumsiness, their "supposed" hardiness (we can't kill them because they're already dead), the mindless bloodlust for anything they can find. It also explains why we all think our slings are alive and well.
> 
> 
> 
> The arachnapocalypse begins.


I would pay to read this as an actual book

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 7, 2017)

Darn it, I invested a lot of time fashioning my sarcastic comment, only to discover I was outdone by the previous post.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 2 | Coffee 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 7, 2017)

Tia B said:


> I would pay to read this as an actual book


Eh, I'll wait for the TV show, "The Webbing Dead"

Reactions: Funny 7 | Sad 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Dec 7, 2017)

Tia B said:


> I would pay to read this as an actual book


"It started out as an obscure hobby. Worldwide, people bought and sold, imported and exported. Before we knew it, all reaches of the globe were full of these eight-legged wonders.

And full of the infection.

If we had only known. If we had known what these creatures truly were, maybe we could've done something. Maybe we could've stopped this! But we figured it out too late. 

As I write this, I'm barricaded in the long-abandoned storehouse of a stranger's farm. I hear footsteps and scratching. If I so much as bump a shelf, I fear what's outside will bust down the door and drain me of what little life I have left. I haven't seen another human in so long. I miss my family. 

But all I can do is wait. Perhaps they'll move on. Maybe once daylight breaks, I can escape and find a better safehouse. Maybe they'll tear through door or dig under it, and this will be where I die. There's no way to know for sure.

So here I wait."

(Please forgive the less than professional writing. I am not a novelist.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 7, 2017)

@SingaporeB A disagree on a factual personal recount on the number of slings I've lost over the years? 

Whatever helps ya sleep at night, bucko 

On a side note, I'll wear my first Disagree with honor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 7, 2017)

@SingaporeB so slings have a 90+% mortality rate? I bet in the wild they have a 100% mortality rate too. Stop buying slings, you kill more spiders than an exterminator

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boina (Dec 7, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Oh. Hi guys.
> 
> - Lady with a liberal arts undergrad degree


I gave you a coffee for this. I just think you needed it to go with your cake  - no insults implied

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina (Dec 7, 2017)

@SingaporeB handed out disagrees and dislikes to everyone before he left - except to me. He completely ignored my post. I think I'm deeply offended.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sad 2 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 7, 2017)

boina said:


> @SingaporeB handed out disagrees and dislikes to everyone before he left - except to me. He completely ignored my post. I think I'm deeply offended.


None for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kendricks (Dec 7, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Huh, I never knew you were a woman. I learned something new today.
> 
> 
> That and that there's just no hope for the clown posting above.


Careful now Moak, we've been there before, haven't we?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kendricks (Dec 7, 2017)

MrTwister said:


> You are all pawns of big slings. You come here claiming your slings don't die, perpetuating the myth that it's possible to raise slings to adult hood. Admit it, the millionaire tarantula breeding mafia has you on the payroll. I bet 95% of you are just robo accounts programmed to spill fourth this foul lie.
> I'm off for my sailing trip to where the ocean ends and space begins. Upon returning I will continue to expose the filthy lies of "The T mafia".


If you just disappear one day, never to be seen again... you have only yourself to blame.
_You have been warned._

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 7, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Oh. Hi guys.
> 
> - Lady with a liberal arts undergrad degree


You are one of my fav. - this site - lady ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 7, 2017)

boina said:


> @SingaporeB handed out disagrees and dislikes to everyone before he left - except to me. He completely ignored my post. I think I'm deeply offended.


No one can disagree with you, Cora

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 7, 2017)

I think that you people are too hard with SingaporeB, he's only trying to expose the infanticide of our beloved eight leggeds. There's an invisible Erode (Herod), out there... and we blame the only brave man that stand in defence? 

Make no sense 

I'm out of this eight legged infanticide *only *because ain't the 'prodigal son', otherwise I would have a fatted, quite fatted and chubby (uhm, chubby... sexy) calf

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 7, 2017)

Arachnophoric said:


> @SingaporeB A disagree on a factual personal recount on the number of slings I've lost over the years?
> 
> Whatever helps ya sleep at night, bucko
> 
> On a side note, I'll wear my first Disagree with honor!


He thinks you're lying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Dec 7, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> Careful now Moak, we've been there before, haven't we?


Yep. Assuming someone's gender is bad now

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 7, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Yep. Assuming someone's gender is bad now


No. That was bad prior. Now the next masterpiece is the 'free bleeding', and if you are against such a practice, then you are assuming that tampons and whatnot are *really *man made invented rape*-device 

* A thing worth of note: in Italian 'rape' means 'turnips' in English, so a freaking veggie. Oh, the vegan irony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Garth Vader (Dec 7, 2017)

boina said:


> I gave you a coffee for this. I just think you needed it to go with your cake  - no insults implied


Haha. I love coffee and cake so it is much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## Garth Vader (Dec 7, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You are one of my fav. - this site - lady ever!


Right back atcha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Kendricks (Dec 7, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Right back atcha!


Hey I don't wanna spoil your cornflakes but...he says that to literally every woman here.
It's not his fault though, he's just Italian... what can he do. *shrug*

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 7, 2017)

Kendricks said:


> Hey I don't wanna spoil your cornflakes but...he says that to *literally every woman here*.
> It's not his fault though, he's just Italian... what can he do. *shrug*


False 

Actually I genuinely love *only *a good 7/8 ladies of this site, and I choosed those with patience and wise judgement.
Unfortunately, some are married  some too far away from my hands grasp  >  etc but nonetheless, God damn it, I love those ladies

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 7, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> NO!
> 
> View attachment 259749


Brava, spidertheraphy78!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Dec 7, 2017)

I've have raised/am raising right at 100 slings since I started. I've had three that didn't make it due to shipping and I've lost two to care. Both of those care losses were my fault due to a forgotten AC vent behind my book case. So I'd put my sling care count at 98% survival and the over all (including shipping) at 95% survival. All of my tarantulas have been raise from slings except for 5 I bought as juvies/adults.

If care is done correctly, I've not found any that were hard to keep alive.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 7, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> He thinks you're lying.


Aw shucks, he caught me. I have no slings, just boxes full of dirt that I tell people slings are in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 3 | Love 2


----------



## PidderPeets (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh my god, I originally was hoping this thread would stay on point as I thought this was a very interesting topic, but I LOVE all the directions this has turned. Both informative AND entertaining.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 8, 2017)

Nothing I am involved in stays on point, as a rule. Usually I am the perpetrator, of course, but not this time!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 8, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Nothing I am involved in stays on point, as a rule. Usually I am the perpetrator, of course, but not this time!


I still blame you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 8, 2017)

Your accusations are as baseless as the reputation of s'lings being a sucker's bet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 8, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Your accusations are as baseless as the reputation of s'lings being a sucker's bet.


But you started the thread, good sir. Therefore, it is your fault.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 8, 2017)

That allegation has as much chance of standing up as a s'ling does under SingaporeB's care does. About a 95% chance against it, in other words. Your statement is in a death-curl!

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 8, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> That allegation has as much chance of standing up as a s'ling does under SingaporeB's care does. About a 95% chance against it, in other words. Your statement is in a death-curl!


Alas, you doth not listen to reason! It seems you and Sir SB may have more in common than previously thought!

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 8, 2017)

Well, possibly, apart from a penchant for s'lingicide.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 8, 2017)

At 14:12 MariLynn feels Frankie Kato's pain...the pain of another unexplainable sling death.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Dec 8, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> At 14:12 MariLynn feels Frankie Kato's pain...the pain of another unexplainable sling death.


She has rocks in the first Ts water dish in the video so I'm questionable on her care right off the bat. If you jump to the 14:12 time mark and pause it you'll see the substrate for the tarantula that died is very dry looking and it has no water dish. So it likely died of dehydration due to bad care. Water dishes are important and keeping Ts on bone dry substrate is not good IME. Doesn't seem all that unexplained to me but far be it from me to get in the way of your conspiracy  theories.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1 | Agree 2 | Love 4 | Award 1


----------



## EulersK (Dec 8, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Doesn't seem all that unexplained to me but far be it from me to get in the way of your conspiracy theories.


You know Trenor, I'm getting real sick of your "logic" and "reasoning" and "experience". You're part of the problem if you keep perpetuating the myth that most slings thrive in captivity.

I don't have time to argue, I need to go feed/water my hundred pumpkin patch slings

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1 | Funny 3 | Love 2


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 8, 2017)

@Arachnopets @AphonopelmaTX  Is @SingaporeB allowed to just slap down constant disagrees to people stating personal experience? There is nothing to disagree with when someone says "I've gotten 19 Ts, 16 were slings, I've had 0 deaths" because there is no opinion there to even disagree with. If he's not a troll, then at the very least he's contributing nothing of value while dragging down the merit of other members with baseless disagrees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Disagree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 8, 2017)

Trenor said:


> She has rocks in the first Ts water dish in the video so I'm questionable on her care right off the bat. If you jump to the 14:12 time mark and pause it you'll see the substrate for the tarantula that died is very dry looking and it has no water dish. So it likely died of dehydration due to bad care. Water dishes are important and keeping Ts on bone dry substrate is not good IME. Doesn't seem all that unexplained to me but far be it from me to get in the way of your conspiracy  theories.


She’s sounds like a total bumpkin. And yeah, that substrate looks like sawdust. I think a dehydration induced death is probably the reason as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 8, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> At 14:12 MariLynn feels Frankie Kato's pain...the pain of another unexplainable sling death.


Just in the first three minutes, which is all I was prepared to waste my time watching, - substrate is way too dry, enclosures are way too small, substrate is way too shallow with every single enclosure being a fall risk, and rocks in the water dish.
That is a fail, fail, fail and fail. Videos like that are setting the worst possible example and you'll have to do WAY better than that to show real evidence of 'unexplainable' spiderling deaths - any of those tarantulas dying are easy explained by her piss poor husbandry. It was a good thing that many of the species she has are on the hardy, forgiving, side or all of them would be dead.
There is nothing 'unexplained' about her loss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Dec 8, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> @Arachnopets @AphonopelmaTX  Is @SingaporeB allowed to just slap down constant disagrees to people stating personal experience? There is nothing to disagree with when someone says "I've gotten 19 Ts, 16 were slings, I've had 0 deaths" because there is no opinion there to even disagree with. If he's not a troll, then at the very least he's contributing nothing of value while dragging down the merit of other members with baseless disagrees.


Nothing he does can drag down my merit. I have a 100% success rate raising slings. He had 21 slings die in his care, according to him. Not much else to say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 8, 2017)

Trenor said:


> She has rocks in the first Ts water dish in the video* so I'm questionable on her care right off the *bat.


Of course you're blaming her! Slings don't just die, they're more bulletproof than Superman!

Here's more video evidence of slings kicking off for absolutely no reason:

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## PidderPeets (Dec 8, 2017)

Gonna go like everyone's posts to make up for any dislikes and disagrees and such.

PS. I apologize that many of you probably just got spammed with alerts

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1 | Funny 1 | Love 5


----------



## SingaporeB (Dec 8, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> *Just in the first three minutes, which is all I was prepared to waste my time watching, *.


Well, your time is precious. Like any superhero devoted to her duty you must work without sleep to keep Canada free of dubia roaches. All it takes is one sexed pair to enter and the entire food supply of Canada is gone within 72 hours, so much do dubia thrive in Canadian weather.
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 8, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> PS. I apologize that many of you probably just got spammed with alerts


Aw, I've received a lot of alerts from you, full of 'Likes'. Just now. Not that I care about random Internet ratings (unlike those here always pissed off for a 'Dislike/Disagree', such a big deal, uh... ah ah) but I feel the genuine energy.

So my sweet Lady... let me thank you. You have a special place on my heart as well, since I remember without further doubts that you loved one of my (dedicated) poetry for the *Goddess**, back then 

Hugs and greetings from Italy

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Dec 8, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> Gonna go like everyone's posts to make up for any dislikes and disagrees and such.
> 
> PS. I apologize that many of you probably just got spammed with alerts


@SingaporeB how rude of you to dislike Pidders post! (oh god the pleasantness of PidderPeets post perpetually promotes paranoia)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Patherophis (Dec 8, 2017)

@SingaporeB That owner isn't aware of reason doesn't mean that there isn't any …

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## MrTwister (Dec 8, 2017)

Alas I have returned from my rappelling trip off the edge of the ocean to see the truth crusader has returned. No more will the lie of slings surviving go on. Mark my word "T mafia", your days of making millions off unsuspecting buyers are numbered.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1 | Funny 3 | Love 2 | Creative 1 | Cake 1


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 8, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> Hey, we all can't have wealth and class like English folk. If we did we would be in Thailand or Cambodia buying children to rape.
> 
> Give my regards to the Queen.
> .


LOL... I’m from Texas. The only Queen we regard is the Captain of the Dallas Cowboy cheerleaders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1 | Love 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Dec 8, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Aw, I've received a lot of alerts from you, full of 'Likes'. Just now. Not that I care about random Internet ratings (unlike those here always pissed off for a 'Dislike/Disagree', such a big deal, uh... ah ah) but I feel the genuine energy.
> 
> So my sweet Lady... let me thank you. You have a special place on my heart as well, since I remember without further doubts that you loved one of my (dedicated) poetry for the *Goddess**, back then
> 
> Hugs and greetings from Italy


It's nice to hear that my simple liking of a few posts portrayed the positive energy I wanted it to.  There was a lot of unnecessary dislikes and disagrees, so I just thought a countermeasure was in order. 

Hopefully the risk of a negative rating won't deter other members from sharing their sling survival rates, as I am genuinely interested in the subject. 

You also have quite the remarkable memory, because that beautiful post I loved of yours about the Goddess was posted quite some time ago. The fact that you remembered that has cemented your place as one of my favorite people on here. 

Hugs and greetings from the US as well! 




ShyDragoness said:


> @SingaporeB how rude of you to dislike Pidders post! (oh god the pleasantness of PidderPeets post perpetually promotes paranoia)


It's probably because I didn't like any of his posts  But as unbiased as I try to be, I can't like videos of slings dying. (Also, good god, that alliteration!)

Reactions: Love 4


----------



## Arachnophoric (Dec 8, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> Gonna go like everyone's posts to make up for any dislikes and disagrees and such.
> 
> PS. I apologize that many of you probably just got spammed with alerts


Pidders, you're too sweet for this world. Too pure. *sniffles*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PidderPeets (Dec 8, 2017)

Arachnophoric said:


> Pidders, you're too sweet for this world. Too pure. *sniffles*


What you guys fail to consider is perhaps I'm just feeling extra feisty today and am just looking for an excuse to instigate trouble (such as by liking all but a select few comments)  I'll let you all be the judge of that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Swoop (Dec 8, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> PS. I apologize that many of you probably just got spammed with alerts


Yep.  9 of my 11 alerts are from you.  Percentage-wise that's, what, 70% higher than the odds of SingaporeB not killing a sling? 



PidderPeets said:


> What you guys fail to consider is perhaps I'm just feeling extra feisty today and am just looking for an excuse to instigate trouble


Ok then I forgive you for the alert spam

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sad 1


----------



## Swoop (Dec 8, 2017)

SingaporeB: "These deaths are unexplainable!"

Every other keeper: "Actually if they had just dampened..."

SingaporeB: "UNEXPLAINABLE!!!"

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 4


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 8, 2017)

Swoop said:


> Yep.  9 of my 11 alerts are from you.  Percentage-wise that's, what, 70% higher than the odds of SingaporeB not killing a sling?


savage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Trenor (Dec 8, 2017)

SingaporeB said:


> Of course you're blaming her! Slings don't just die, they're more bulletproof than Superman!
> 
> Here's more video evidence of slings kicking off for absolutely no reason:


Why the Avic wasn't eating I don't know as the guy doesn't post anything on his enclosure.
Then he puts an *Avic* in wet ICU.
Holy crap why did it die? The world may never know. 

A.amazonica was the third sling I ever got. Picked it up at a show. He'll mature in the next molt or two. Not hard to keep at all.






Also, that is a juvie in the video and not a sling. Which are even more forgiving to bad keeping than sling are. But hey why let that get in the way of bad information.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 8, 2017)

@Trenor I can't help but laugh because you are typically the -first- one to peace out when threads go sideways, but this jackelope even gets under YOUR skin.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Dec 8, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> @Trenor I can't help but laugh because you are typically the -first- one to peace out when threads go sideways, but this jackelope even gets under YOUR skin.


Haha, naaa. I'm not even a little mad. If it didn't involve him killing a bunch of animals it would be kinda funny. If you look at his early posts his not even a troll. He's just ignorant about tarantula care wanting to blame it on something besides himself. 

Really though, if he killed off almost any other animal at the rate he dropped those Ts they'd have him on that same no sale pet list as the crazy (used to be) cat lady down the road.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Dec 8, 2017)

@SingaporeB how are you this arrogant? Just because all your slings are dying doesn't mean it's the slings fault. Heaps of people raise slings from egg to adult. Your care must be wrong because slings don't just die when they decide they want to

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Dec 9, 2017)

Swoop said:


> Yep.  9 of my 11 alerts are from you.  Percentage-wise that's, what, 70% higher than the odds of SingaporeB not killing a sling?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then I forgive you for the alert spam


I'm glad I'm forgiven

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 9, 2017)

Dennis Nedry said:


> @SingaporeB how are you this arrogant? Just because all your slings are dying doesn't mean it's the slings fault. Heaps of people raise slings from egg to adult. Your care must be wrong because slings don't just die when they decide they want to


87% of all shoes made are defective, causing people to trip. It isn't your fault when you trip, it's likely that you got a defective pair of shoes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 9, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> @Trenor I can't help but laugh because you are typically the -first- one to peace out when threads go sideways, but this jackelope even gets under YOUR skin.



Hey! My thread has NOT gone sideways! I prefer "A downward spiral" thank you very much!

It is also one of my few truly successful threads in regard to the volume of replies.  I think it may only be matched by my "Ahoy Morons, welcome to Stupidity Island!" I have a real soft-spot for that thread, it harkens back to when if you wanted to find me, you'd have to go to The Watering Hole. It ran 11 pages, and was inhabited by some of the biggest morons to inhabit this place. Well...up to now, anyway.
Most, if not all are gone and forgotten, several of whom I miss. They are probably gone because they forgot how to breathe, and consequently died. You can check it out if you like, but it could cause brain damage. There was sort of a back-story to what prompted me to create the thread, but that is irrelevant now.


The ironic thing is, even the inhabitants of the Island never lost a lot of s'lings.  Don't forget the purpose of THIS thread, of course. 


http://arachnoboards.com/threads/ah...stupidity-island-under-new-management.103101/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Dec 9, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> @Arachnopets @AphonopelmaTX  Is @SingaporeB allowed to just slap down constant disagrees to people stating personal experience? There is nothing to disagree with when someone says "I've gotten 19 Ts, 16 were slings, I've had 0 deaths" because there is no opinion there to even disagree with. If he's not a troll, then at the very least he's contributing nothing of value while dragging down the merit of other members with baseless disagrees.


Looks like SingaporeB swung the almighty disagree hammer on this comment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 9, 2017)

I actually thought this would make a good thread of info. Why tag that negative person guys... Now it is just another thread that gets massively off track and ends in flames.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Kendricks (Dec 9, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Why tag that negative person guys...


Who, @SingaporeB !?

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zymotic (Dec 9, 2017)

I have had two C. versicolor slings die on me. One died within a week of receiving it and the other died shortly after a molt. I was using two of those Jamie's tarantula enclosures for slings and didn't know at the time I should provide extra ventilation. I think I was over misting too, as I had read care sheets about how you should mist every few days. The little guys probably died from the stagnate air. 

So out of 11 slings, 9 are still alive and doing well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 9, 2017)

Swoop said:


> @SingaporeB  not counting breeders (who are reporting <5% mortality rates themselves), all the rest of us on this thread have lost 19 slings combined.
> 
> You've lost 21 by yourself.


Bodybag.



kevinlowl said:


> @SingaporeB you are the tarantula grim reaper, please stop the suffering, the spiderlings don't deserve it


Erm... Well, this is awkward.



Moakmeister said:


> He apparently has the same debate tactic as SJWs: don't debate.


His debate tactic is more akin to Conservative trolls, just spout a bunch of easily-disproved irrelevant nonsense and then throw out negative reacts and repeat his spiel.

Chess with pigeons.



spidertherapy78 said:


> But I come on here to hang out and get a break not to talk politics, if that makes sense.


Yeah, if I wanted to talk politics then I'd just troll the EDL and Britain First FB pages, it's like shooting fish in a barrel.



MrTwister said:


> I bet 95% of you are just robo accounts programmed to spill fourth this foul lie.


Incorrect, I am a meat popsicle.



boina said:


> @SingaporeB handed out disagrees and dislikes to everyone before he left - except to me. He completely ignored my post. I think I'm deeply offended.


I seemingly escaped the disagree hammer too, odd.

Maybe it's because I threw in an actual percentage, who knows?

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Dec 9, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> @Arachnopets @AphonopelmaTX  Is @SingaporeB allowed to just slap down constant disagrees to people stating personal experience? There is nothing to disagree with when someone says "I've gotten 19 Ts, 16 were slings, I've had 0 deaths" because there is no opinion there to even disagree with. If he's not a troll, then at the very least he's contributing nothing of value while dragging down the merit of other members with baseless disagrees.





Andrea82 said:


> I actually thought this would make a good thread of info. Why tag that negative person guys... Now it is just another thread that gets massively off track and ends in flames.


Exactly @Andrea82.  I see that some members purposefully tagged a user for the purpose of derailing this thread while others continue to engage said member.  Don't ask a moderator if someone is allowed to do something in a thread if others continue to respond to a so-called troll.  Those who choose to engage and respond to trollish behavior are just as guilty as the one being complained about.  There is an awful lot of off topic images, YouTube video embeds, comments, etc. further taking this whole thread off topic.

Let this be a warning going forward.  Infraction points will be handed out to those who purposefully attempt to derail a thread, engage or otherwise encourage trollish behavior, and those who insist on further degrading a topic with off topic video embeds or images.  You know who you are and you are not fooling anyone.  For now, this thread is done.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1 | Helpful 1 | Creative 1


----------

